# Cruze 2LT Radio Issues



## Mjoines (May 14, 2011)

So I've owned the Cruze for about a month now and have had no issues, until a week or so ago. For the first time I began using my ipod in my car through the USB port, as well as my phone with the AUX port (for Pandora).

Randomly (and I mean completely randomly) when I turn on the car and attempt to turn on the radio, the radio just does not respond. It does not turn on at all. Why is this frustrating? I park in a parking garage, I get on the highway and try to turn on my radio and it doesn't turn on. The only way to fix this (that I've found) is to turn the car off, open the door, close the door, turn the car on, turn on the radio.

So my first thought was, okay unplug the ipod and aux cable. I did so, and today once more the car did the same issue. Nothing plugged into the ports whatsoever. I'm not sure if this happens when I leave the radio on iPod then turn the car off without turning the radio off, regardless it shouldn't happen at all.


I took a video on my phone while at a stoplight earlier..






And yes, that is me muttering "useless" at the end. (I was almost mildly exited when the settings came up, but still didn't turn on the radio)


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I believe it's a security flaw where the radio acts as if it doesn't remember the security code. My civic has done it very little but once in awhile it does the same thing. Not sure how that compares to your frequency


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

HAHA THAT NOISE MADE ME LAUGH ROFL. But yeah could be security setting. Dealership time!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2011)

maybe a dumb suggestion, but maybe only hit the power button once.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Car may be confused if you have both phone and ipod plugged into aux port at the same time... try having only one plugged in at a time.


----------



## augusta (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had my Cruze for a little over 4500 miles and the radio has done this five or six times. I have also found that the only solution seems to be turning the car off and opening/closing the door and starting over...


----------



## Mjoines (May 14, 2011)

Hi again all. Just thought I'd share with you some other information a person from youtube provided me (he also owns a cruze and has the same issue, he also posted a video of the situation on youtube here: 



 )

I messaged asking if he'd ever had any luck fixing it, since my dealers have been useless in PA this was his response:

"Yeah... after the dealer changed out the radio it still happens. Turns out pretty much all new chevys have a bluetooth problem. The dealer blames it on your cell. The cell dealer blames it on chevy. What happens is the radio receives a phantom signal which is actually the connection signal. But instead of just locking in the connection the radio also think you are currently in a call. The fix is to press the end call button on you vehicles steering wheel. Kinda a crappy deal because its hard to say who is at fault. Chevy looks at this like its so minor because of how its fix with ending the fake call that they don't need to correct it. In the end your radio still doesn't work how it was supposed to. I may get with consumer affairs on it and try to get my money back and buy a different brand. I have been a Chevy guy all my life and its disappointing that they are making crap now and don't care. Best of luck to you."

At least we can fix it without turning off the car for now? :\ still sucks.


----------

